# Musical lyrics



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

I heard Keb Mo sing this enroute to my haircut:


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Amazing where a stick will pop up isn't it?


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

As a great fan of Irish folk music, I have quite often heard shillelaghs mentioned.


----------

